# Starthilfe: SEW-MOVIDRIVE mit EtherCAT an Beckhoff CX



## Chräshe (1 September 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

  Aktuell habe ich das Problem, dass die Antriebstechnik, im speziellen Fall „AX5000“ Servoverstärker und Motoren von Beckhoff, erst in 14 Wochen lieferbar sind! * :sb6:*

  Alternativ hat mir ein Systemzulieferer SEW empfohlen. Was ich bisher von SEW gesehen und gehört habe, ist auch recht positiv. Beim Einlesen in die Handbücher wird aber schnell klar, dass das die Umstellung nicht mal so schnell nebenbei machbar ist.

  Kann mir von euch jemand mit einer „nackten“ Projektierung vom „TwinCAT System-Manager“ und dem „MOVITOOLS MotionStudio“ weiterhelfen?

  Es geht mir darum, einen schnelleren Einstig zu finden…
  Der Support von SEW konnte leider nur Beispielprojekte für Siemens anbieten. 

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## Chräshe (3 September 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

  hat noch niemand von euch einen SEW-Umrichter „Movidrive B“ mit einer Beckhoff CPU per EtherCAT betrieben?

  Wenn doch, wer kann mir eventuell eine Projektierung vom „TwinCAT System-Manager“ zukommen lassen?

  Welche Stolpersteine hattet ihr bei der ersten Projektierung?

  Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

  Gruß 
  Chräshe


----------



## bonatus (6 September 2010)

Hallo,

möchtest du einen Movidrive als Beckhoff-Achse nutzen?

Oder bindest du den Antrieb "nur" als EtherCat Teilnehmer ein und steuerst ihn über die Prozessdaten an?

gruß bonatus


----------



## Scrat (6 September 2010)

Hallo Chräshe,

einen SEW-Antrieb via EtherCAT in Beckhoff einbinden ist leichter als man sich das Vorstellt.
Zuerst solltest Du Dir die DFE24B.xml Datei in dein TwinCAT kopieren, damit der Regler auch erkannt wird. Wenn Du den EtherCAT dann scannst, erkennt er den Regler und legt Dir auch die passende NC-Achse an. Nun brauchst Du "nur" noch (je nach Betriebsart und Annwendungsfall) den Sollwert/Sollposition und die Istposition an den Ein- und Ausgangswörtern verknüpfen.
Hierzu gibt es aber auch gute Anleitungen von SEW. Eine liegt beim Regler normalerweise dabei (DFE24B-Schnittstelle), das ist diese hier:
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/11571802.pdf

Hier der Link zur passenden XML-Datei:
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/soft/SEW_DFE24B_1_04.zip

Hier noch ein so genanntes AWTec von SEW. Ist ziemlich versteckt auf der Seite, aber eine sehr gute Anleitung:
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/Ad_02060.pdf

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren.

Gruß Scrat


----------



## Chräshe (8 September 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

  ich bin wieder zurück aus dem Kurzurlaub.

  @bonatus
  Ja, ich will den Movidrive als Beckhoff-Achse nutzen. Was gibt es dazu für Alternativen als „normalen“ EtherCat Teilnehmer? 

  @Scrat
Die Unterlagen von der DFE24B-Schnittstelle und die XML- Datei hatte ich bereits. Aber die Kurzanleitung „Ad_02060“ ist genau das, was mir noch gefehlt hatte. Selbst konnte ich die Anleitung immer noch nicht finden. Aber dein Link funktioniert einwandfrei… :s1:


Scrat schrieb:


> einen SEW-Antrieb via EtherCAT in Beckhoff einbinden ist leichter als man sich das Vorstellt


  Das höre ich gerne. Wenn ich aber alle zugehörigen Handbücher für den „Movidrive“ ansehe, komme ich locker auf über 1000 Seiten Dokumentation! Ein bisschen Aufwand ist das dann vielleicht doch noch?! 

  Gruß 
  Chräshe


----------



## bonatus (8 September 2010)

Hallo,

du kannst alternativ einen Movidrive als Antrieb (z.B.: Transportrad mit 2 Geschwindigkeiten) nur über die Steuer- und Statuswörter der Umrichter betreiben. 
Der Nachteil: 
- Fehlermeldungen, Statusüberwachung, Ansteuerung passiert alles in der PLC und muss überwacht werden.
- Positionierungsaufgaben und andere Achsspezifischen Funktion sind nicht ohne viel Programmieraufwand möglich
Vorteil: es werden keine Beckhoff Achsen benötigt.

Die Anleitung von SEWzur Integration von Movidrive als Beckhoff-Achse ist sehr gut.

gruß bonatus


----------



## Chräshe (8 Januar 2011)

*Kurze Rückmeldung*

Hallo allerseits,

 der ursprüngliche Termin konnte gehalten werden.
 Der Movidrive läuft  wie vorgesehen als Beckhoff-Achse.  

 Falls mal irgend wer was ähnliches vor hat, eine kurze Beurteilung:

 + Sehr übersichtliche Inbetriebnahme-Software „MOVITOOLS MotionStudio“  
 + Die Lieferung von SEW war schnell und Zuverlässig

 - Eine weitere Software ist erforderlich „MOVITOOLS MotionStudio“ (Größe~1GB!)
 - Ein weiteres Programmierkabel ist erforderlich
 - Die Motor-Parametrierung muss 2x erfolgen („System-Manager“ + „MotionStudio“) 
...Die Parametrierung vom „MotionStudio“ liegt somit nicht mehr zentral auf der Steuerung
 - Der bisherige Standard (Hausintern) konnte nicht 1:1 übernommen werden. 
...Kleine Anpassungen bei der Referenzfahrt, Störmeldungen...

 Fazit:
 Die Umstellung war nicht so schwierig und problembehaftet, wie ich mir das vorstellte. 
Wirklich begeistern könnte mich das aber erst, wenn die komplette Inbetriebnahme über 
den „TwinCAT System-Manager“ laufen würde.

 Für alle, die bereits SEW kennen und in Verbindung mit anderen Steuerungen einsetzen, 
ist das eine Interessante Alternative, um den Ersatzteil-Pool klein zu halten...

Gruß 
Chräshe


----------



## Ronan (24 Januar 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

ich will etwas änlich zu machen: Ein Beckhoff-SPS TwinCat 3 mit MDX61B durch EtherCat zu steuern. Aber könnte ich leider nicht die "EtherCAT.lib" library für die MDX zu finden!
Hat jemand ein link zu dieses Library zu herunterladen??

Gruss, Ronan

p.s: Habe ich schon mit TcEtherCAT.lib versucht, aber mit ohne Erfolg.


----------



## TomTom01 (5 Februar 2018)

Hallo Ronan,

was hast du denn genau vor? 
Wie oben schon beschrieben die den MDX als Beckhoff Achse nutzen oder als konventioneller Ethercat Slave nutzen?

Grüße


----------



## Ronan (23 Februar 2018)

Hallo!

Diese Quelle hat meinen Kunde schon gelöst! Er hat als konventioneller Ethercat Slave genutzt, das "Problem" war er wollte kein PD programmieren um die MDX zu steuern.
Vielen Dank für ihre Antwort.

Grüße


----------

